

How to fund a non-IT idea? - vz0

We have a great idea, already patented on the US and Europe. It is a medical device.<p>We did ask lots of companys for funding, but the answer has always been a negative one.<p>How can we get help?
======
brafferty
I know a couple angels in healthcare and medical devices. My email is in my
profile if you want to talk.

